

Show HN: Should This Be Legal? - ninthfrank07
http://www.shouldthisbelegal.com

======
MrMeker
I think most people would say yes to about 90% of these items. If some of them
were marked "privately owned", I would vote "no" on a few, like prisons. Time
to see who of my facebook friends are libertarians.

------
astrodust
Facebook login? Nope.

------
joshmn
| seems to work

My favorite message when committing.

~~~
georgemcbay
Slightly better than "Not sure why this works but it does"

------
ye
This website is equivalent to those shitty ads with obvious questions like "Do
you like ice cream?". It's all there to gather clicks and pageviews. The
content is absolutely stupid.

~~~
alexvr
Yeah. I don't see how this managed to hit the front page.

